# Sub Choice



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

i now this might sound stupid but i love systems and i love bass, when i ride in my car i want something that will knock the wind out of me with every hit. Ive hear of the RFL and Solar Baric but they are out of my price range, can subs like Rockford, Cerwin Vega, Sony, and cheap subs do this. My boy has a no name cheap sub he got for 45 bucks at a place by the beach in VA its like a warehouse and the sell stuff cheap and that things pounds its ass off, i think its 2000 watts peak and 1000 Rms. Please help me out if u can


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

JL audio has always been my favorite. yes it is not cheap but its also not the most expensive. you can ask LIUSPEED and StealthB14, i have "1" 12" JL W0 sub and its pumping about 400 watt max around and its hitting very nice and believe me if you get 2 of those in the trunk the car will shake. but of course for higher wattages there are teh W3 and W6's out there all in various sizes


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

bugnlv thanks for the reply man i have a JL W3 12 inch but it dosent do anything its the dual voice coil, i had it hooked up wrong and the guy at Go HO Audio drew me a diagram to hook it up but this thing still isnt hitting right maybe its still not right i have a class d pyramid amp 500 watts


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

what kind of box is it in... bandpass,,,, sealed... ported....
how much was that amp....


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well Solo Barics cant be too much out of ur price range...I jus got 2 12" Kicker Solo Baric L5's shipped to my door for 280$. Ebay, seller is indigoaudio...very great guy, reliable and fast shipper or new products.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

resonant engineering, idmax, elemental designs
all of these are amazing subs that will blow you away
I had 2 jl10w0 in my last car and replaced them with a single ed12a and I couldn't be happier. It pounds twice as hard as they did and sounds 10x cleaner and more accurate


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

its a ported box and the amp was a freebie from a friend


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Box placement can make a huge difference too. My sub used to be in the front of the trunk facing forward and now it is in the back facing backwards. I gained almost 6db. That is 4X as loud from just moving it. Much better response.

As for subs, little known brand call Adire Audio. 12" Shiva or 15" Tempest, both around $140. Each handles between 600-700 watts RMS and I think they're up to 26+mm peak to peak. Can be used sealed, ported, tranmission line or free air. One of the most versatile subs I've ever seen. Used to read testimonials of people using it in the house with a 100w plate amp and knocking plaster off the walls.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......pyramid isnt something you want to run anything on really. especially a JL. there very affordable, but there waaaaay over-rated IMO. you should be fine just stepping up the amp


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i have some subs available, just pm me and ill tell you more.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i have 2- 12" MB Quart subs, 2 Infinite speakers in my doors, 2 Kenwood speakers in the back, a GREAT LCD screen-Panasonic deck, and at the moment i have a crappy 600W Kenwood amp!
soon i will be getting a Precision Power amp (PCx1250)--it is a $469.95 amp!


----------

